# Robberies in Luxor



## Olsong (Dec 23, 2011)

The below message was posted today in Cairo Scholars - I hope it's an exaggeration. Does anyone who lives in Luxor have more information?


Dear CS,
>
>I got information today about a alarming series of roberies in Luxor. In the past few nights at least five foreigners have been robbed in their flats during sleep. It is assumed that some kind of narcotic gas is somehow channeled in the flat first to make sure the people don't wake up. All items of value like computers, credit cards etc. have been stolen.
>
>Please take care and secure doors and windows as good as you can if you live in Luxor


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

narcotic gas so people dont wake up???? How did they come up with this idea? To me it sounds like a joke or someone who is trying go wind you up...It goes without saying that roberies and crime have dramatically increased and precautions such as locking doors and windows at night must be taken, in Luxor or elsewhere


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> narcotic gas so people dont wake up???? How did they come up with this idea? To me it sounds like a joke or someone who is trying go wind you up...It goes without saying that roberies and crime have dramatically increased and precautions such as locking doors and windows at night must be taken, in Luxor or elsewhere




ohh to be as young as you Sonrisa, Narcotic gas is an old trick and was widely used on the over night trains in Europe..


----------



## Olsong (Dec 23, 2011)

It's technically possible but very dangerous. Remember the hundreds of people who were killed when the Russians used it to neutralize the terrorists who had seized a theater in Moscow in 2002.

As for the trains, I don't know of any cases where it was proven to be used but I certainly recall the stories about it when travelling on overnight trains in Europe during summer holidays as a student.

But I do know several persons in Cairo who have had 'Mickies' administered to their drinks by persons they didn't know well and found themselves waking up a number of hours later with a splitting headache and all their valuables missing.

Hoping we'll have someone from Luxor who is familiar with the robberies who has more information.

Dear Moderator - are there any members on the list who are now living there?



MaidenScotland said:


> ohh to be as young as you Sonrisa, Narcotic gas is an old trick and was widely used on the over night trains in Europe..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Olsong said:


> It's technically possible but very dangerous. Remember the hundreds of people who were killed when the Russians used it to neutralize the terrorists who had seized a theater in Moscow in 2002.
> 
> As for the trains, I don't know of any cases where it was proven to be used but I certainly recall the stories about it when travelling on overnight trains in Europe during summer holidays as a student.
> 
> ...



From what i have heard from Luxor ex-pats....yes it is true about the break ins but not heard anything about the narcotic gas, but one of the houses or apartment owner found bottles under a bed...one filled with urine which makes them think that whoever broke in had hidden under the bed until the person was asleep....desperate times i'm afraid.


----------

